# Weight Distribution Units ?



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm spending hours trawling the internet looking at Distribution and Sway Units :scratchhead: ..I'd be interested in hearing from others just what kind of units that you use..I've been looking at the Reese 350 Mini WD which I hope will be OK with the Trailer I'm interested in.. :shrug:

Thanks

Stephen

350 Mini WD for Fleetwood and Jayco 66041 : Trailer hitch bike rack and trailer hitches - etrailer.com


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Already a thread on this at http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/392-weight-distribution-hitch.html


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for that..I'll keep my eye on that thread..:thumbup1:

Stephen


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

What trailer is it your hooking it to?


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

The Cruiser Rv Fun Finder X-139..it's a 14 ft Travel Trailer..

Stephen


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

One of the best light WDH's I've seen and also the one I use is the Reese Pro SC. They make it in 3 different weight classes.... The one I linked above is the one I use.


Ray Cooper


----------

